# Randall RH150DG3 G3 series hybrid, amp head.



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys, i have been recently shopping for a half-stack amp. I've come across the Randall rh150dg3 amp head. Its cheap and it is like half tube and half solid-state. Im just wondering if this is any good. I play metal/hardcore mostly, and maybe a little bit of clean stuff with some effects. Check out this deal i found on musicians friend: 

Randall Powerhouse 150 Watt Half-Stack with Crate Cabinet

Im most likely going to get the cab there, is anyone agaisnt these types of amps?, if so let me know, because im very interested in it, and i dont want to make the wrong decision getting a bad amp.

Yes i've heard its kind of noisy, but with the full band going it wont stand a chance. I just want to see what you guys think of it. For 549.99 i think its really worth it.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I had an earlier version that was very much the same but with no effects.
Was perfect for what your looking to play.

Couple things, it has a tube but its used to soften up the tone only, does not really do much.
Shop local, used I have seen them for $200.
Look at Peavey XXL which is very close to that Randall, used they are also cheap.

For the $550 your spending plus tax, shipping and dutie you are into 6505, Marshall territory which is what you want.
Be aware that when they drop off your amp from the states you may have some costs you were not expecting.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Couple cool amps from Craigslist

1991 Marshall JCM 900 two-year run amp head
Marshall 4x12 cab
MARSHALL VALVESTATE 100W
Amp for Sale this is a great deal for head and cab!!

Peavey XXL Amp Head / Amplifier
PEAVEY 5150 4x12 CAB I may have to get this, amazing cab.
Peavey XXL 100w Head $375obo
GUITAR PEAVEY TUBED 100W AMP: VALVEKING 412CABINET & SERIES HEAD Drop him down $100 and you have a great halfstack
WTT: Randall RH150G3 Half-Stack for 2x12 Tube Combo Offer him $500 for the head and cab, maybe even $450


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah you can find the Marshall ValveState amps on CL for super cheap which are probably the exact same thing, a solid state amp with a 12AX7 tube in there for the distortion channel.


----------

